# New Years Resolutions



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have a list a mile long it seems like. Quit smoking, quit drinking Cokes, lose 15 pounds, work on my panic disorder by travelling more. I know everyone makes new years resolutions, but I fully plan to do mine. The quitting smoking part is gonna be the b*tch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

No kidding! I'm glad I never started smoking, I would have had a horrible time giving it up. Even giving up coffee took me about 13 years to finally do and now I just substitute other things for it. Good luck with your resolutions.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Start socializing more, get a real job (no choice), finish school (no choice, December 2006), exercise more for better energy.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Coffee is really addictive. I've never been a big coffee drinker, I think because my parents never were so I didn't grow up with coffee being a big part of my life. But when I used to hang around people that drank it I would too. Ever since my panic attacks started I haven't drank it in about 4 years. Until the other day at work, I was just so strung out from school and work, and I was cold so I went to the cafeteria and got a cup. And for about an hour afterward I felt like complete crap. I was jittery and nervous and kind of sick to my stomach. So that filled my coffee needs for the next 4 years.


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Mine: Get almost done with school, be full time at my job, and learn how to be more "girly" (dress up more, make-up, hair done, nails, toes, ect..)


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well Misty, if you have any girlie questions feel free to ask me. I'm actually going to also try to improve my looks this year. Or rather take care of myself better. I've been pretty lazy in the looks department for the past few years. Haven't had a haircut in about a year. My mom is on the bandwagon. She bought me a bunch of nail and hair stuff for christmas. I'm good when it comes to clothes but I get lazy on the hair and makeup stuff. Like I cannot bring myself to get up 30 minutes early to put makeup on and do my hair for work. I usually just tie my hair up and if I have an extra five minutes I'll put powder and blush on. But I get on average about 5 fashion magazines a month. It's like, I dress well, but do nothing with my face. My mom has a bathroom full of products for her face, hands, feet, and hair but dresses like a homeless person. So if we can combine these two things we'll be straight. So anyhoo, I know all about makeup and hair and beauty products, I just don't apply it to myself. So if you need any advice, just ask. Unless of course you have the same problem as me and you've just been lazy lately. Hence my other new years resolution about start exercising more so I won't be so lazy all the time and will have more energy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

I read that statistically, people who plan their exercise routine for the early part of the day have a much higher chance (like 3x) of continuing it, while if it's planned for the later part of the day- evening/after work, they usually don't keep it up for long. But how are most people supposed to incorporate it into their morning routine?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have no idea beachgirl. I just can't see myself waking up before work and exercising.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i have a short list for this year.

*"step into my power" * by:

1. stop punishing myself for my past mistakes.

2. becoming fully responsible for myself, without feeling that im slighting my parents by pushing them away.

3. be fearless in front of my father. not be afraid to be myself fully around him.

4. 100% raw vegan by 2007!!!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

To stay alive.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Mine are quite pathetic.

Grow vegetables in my garden, finish decorating my bedroom, get A grades in my A levels, get my toenails back to a normal colour (not the yellow-gold colour they are at the moment), get my hormones balanced, sell all my old clutter on echo bay!!! Yeah!!

Wow. I'm old before my time 

P.s. Enngirl, you might surprise yourself with the quitting smoking thing. That was the one thing in my life I succeeded at! I just quit and never smoked again. Although it was easy for me as I don't socialise now, and not smoking when socialising is the most difficult bit to overcome!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

boohoo said:


> Mine are quite pathetic.
> 
> sell all my old clutter on echo bay!!! Yeah!!
> !


Hey, these aren't pathetic! I am getting rid of my clutter, too and it's three times the work that accumulating it was!! It's an ongoing resolution, not just for the new year. Some of my stuff is going on ebay which I've never done before. Any advice?

As for your toenails, is it because of red polish? If you use a clear base coat intended to help the colour stick, you shouldn't get the discolouration. Me, I love shell-pink polish, so don't get that problem.

I want to do the vegie garden, too, but if you don't hang around all summer to water it, it could easily be a wasted effort (done that myself).

As for hormones, did you know that xenoestrogens are causing trouble for everyone, even animals? I have this prob. too and have gotten rid of all chemically-scented products for my home/hair/body/laundry/etc with the exception of nail polish, which I use quickly and carefully. It's really helped me (along with the cranio treatments) and even people who use a ton of artificial scent come into my home and comment that it feels so welcoming and calm. Soon I hope these foul chemicals will be recognized as worse than second-hand cigarette smoke for our health. For now, they're being marketed to the suburban masses as Glade and Febreze and every commercial shampoo and laundry product.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow...alot of good resolutions. Mine:

1. Get and keep good job. 
2. Be kind to my liver, beat my porphyria. Whether I have to move to Montana to be away from smog, or Honolulu. Air on the island is supposedly really clean, Sleepy. 
3. Sign back up for classes at the Franciscan University of Steubenville.
4. Get up the guts to ask somebody out. I'm developing a terrible case of shyness. 
5. Learn to listen to my intuitions about my life and take more risks.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

Homeskooled said:


> 4. Get up the guts to ask somebody out. I'm developing a terrible case of shyness.
> 
> Homeskooled


i hear that one, homeskooled! i used to be so much more confident...now i can't even ask a guy to go have drinks without getting this huge pit of anxiety in my tummy. hmmm...i think i shall make that MY new year's resolution, as well.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

As far as the weight loss goes for any of you guys, it's mostly about diet. The hard part is staying motivated. Exercise Saturday and Sunday, then once or twice during the week. Gym's are for body builders and powerlifters, go running in the park for half an hour. Staying motivated is the hard part.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

To finally beat insomnia after almost two decades.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

milan...ever checked out books on creative imagery? that might help with your insomnia


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

(I'm glad my friends don't belong to this website)
Make new friends


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

*Person3 wrote:*


> milan...ever checked out books on creative imagery? that might help with your insomnia


Have you tried this method? And, what books do you recommend?


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

unfortunately the only one i read was in Jerusalem, so it's kind of not within walking distance. 

But I remember reading it and kind of getting into it and feeling very relaxed and such. I couldn't take the book with me so I didn't try it because I didn't really remember the stuff that was said in it. I just remember it was helpful that day for relaxation and such.

I guess looking in a psychology/self-help section of a bookstore would be where to get the books.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Milan said:


> *Person3 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > milan...ever checked out books on creative imagery? that might help with your insomnia
> ...


I too find this kind of thing very helpful for insomnia. I don't know of any books, I use things I've picked up here and there. If I spend at least 10-15 minutes in visualization, I drop off to sleep immediately after. It isn't as helpful to try to create nice backgrounds, etc as it is to pull myself into my body and relax it with visuals of colours, light, etc. I often imagine a list of various negative emotions draining from my body and can actually feel myself relaxing. I use any and every thing that feels right at the time.
For me insomnia is connected with hypervigilance - I believe that I should be trying to work out a problem I have, or that I should worry about someone.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

person3 said:


> unfortunately the only one i read was in Jerusalem


well, la-di-da...

My resolutions...which are admittedly silly and extremely unlikely to come true, but here they are just the same...

1. Finish writing my book.

2. Place a six figure cash winning in a poker tournament.

3. Begin my systematic destruction of any semblance of fear in my life. This will be a lifelong struggle and has made it to my list of all-time resolutions, but one has to start somewhere and so this year shall be the beginning.

Oh yeah, and drink more of both coffee and alcohol...

s.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

sebastian said:


> Oh yeah, and drink more of both coffee and alcohol...
> 
> s.


you and me both, my friend....you and me both.


----------

